# CAO La Traviata Divino Cigar Review - Best Value Out There!!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

First off lemme say that I love this stogie. Its come to be one of my go to cigars. That being said.....The CAO La Triviata is a very attractive ...

Read the full review here: CAO La Traviata Divino Cigar Review - Best Value Out There!!!


----------

